# Bauche hilfe bei fallout new vegas!!!!!!!!!!



## DummbatzOo (5. November 2010)

ALSO joa erstma hi an alle!

so ich habe ein problem bei fallout new vegas und zwar:

Ich habe mir eine fallout new vegas at version gekauft und installiert, aber als ich in steam auf spielen drückte kam ein fenster von fallout auf dem "Installieren, Teschnicher support und Beenden oda schließen" stand
da ich mich wunderte das dort nicht spielen stand drückte ich auf Installieren aber dann kam eine error meldung, dass fallout new vegas anscheinend nicht installiert wurde und ein installer nicht gefunden wurde...
unter anderem stand dort noch es mit der setup.exe zu probieren
Ich installierte es 7 mal neu aber immer das selbe ich weiß nichtmehr weiter und ich will das geld ja nicht umsonst ausgegeben haben  

wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen würdet!!!


----------



## Vordack (6. November 2010)

Fallout läuft über Steam?

Deinstallier Fallout, lege mal die CD ein, mach Autostart aus und ändere Deine Steam Verknüpfung in folgendes:

D:\Steam\Steam.exe -install i:

wobei Der Pfad natürlich Deiner sein sollte und i: sollte bei Dir das Laufwerk sein wo die DVD drin ist.

Hat bei L4D bei der Fallout Steam install geholfen. Vielleicht hilfts auch hier.


----------



## DummbatzOo (6. November 2010)

ahh cool probiers gleich mal aus danke für schnelle antwort


----------



## DummbatzOo (6. November 2010)

moment moment erklär mir das mal schritt für schritt eben öhh also die einzelnen schritte erklären  
hab ka wie das geht ^^


----------



## Farragut (6. November 2010)

Fallout New Vegas ist doch keine Steam-only Spiel...


----------



## chbdiablo (6. November 2010)

Farragut schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas ist doch keine Steam-only Spiel...



Ist es.
Hast du das Spiel den ordentlich installiert? Also taucht es in der Spieleliste als fertig installiert auf und du kannst den spielen-Button problemlos drücken?


----------



## DummbatzOo (6. November 2010)

hab alles ordentlich installt und wenn ich spiel button drücke kommt halt das fennster von fallout wo ich noichmal installieren drücken muss


----------



## chbdiablo (6. November 2010)

Hast du das Spiel denn als Schachtel oder direkt von Steam gekauft?
Mach auf jeden Fall mal das: In der Steam Liste Rechtsklick auf Fallout -> Eigenschaften -> Lokale Dateien -> Integrität der Spieldaten überprüfen


----------



## DummbatzOo (6. November 2010)

hab nen at import also uncut des was du mir geraten hast mach ich gleich sry für verspätete antwort immer hab ziemlich viel um die ohren


----------



## DummbatzOo (6. November 2010)

so nach dem ich das überprüft habe stand da (1 datei konnte nicht überprüft werden und werden erneut angefordert) was nun


----------



## chbdiablo (6. November 2010)

Hat sich jetzt denn was geändert? Steam hat diese Datei jetzt eigentlich neu runtergeladen.
Ansonsten das Spiel nochmal deinstallieren. Hast dus bisher immer von der DVD installiert? Vielleicht hilfts wenn du das direkt über Steam runterlädst.


----------



## DummbatzOo (6. November 2010)

hmm ich probiers mal falls ich runterlade sag ich morgen iwann bescheid


----------



## DummbatzOo (7. November 2010)

geht nicht >.<"


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2010)

Was hast denn für ein Problem, wenn du es direkt über Steam installierst? Immer noch das selbe?


----------



## DummbatzOo (7. November 2010)

also ich habe es auch shconmal über steam runtergeladen aber da kommt trotzdem das selbe roblem <.<


----------



## chbdiablo (7. November 2010)

Versuch das Spiel mal direkt über die .exe Datei zu starten, und nicht über den Launcher (=das Fenster mit spielen/tech. support etc).
Die .exe findest du in diesem Ordner:  Steam(da wo du Steam installiert hast) -> steamapps -> common -> fallout new vegas -> FalloutNV.exe


----------



## DummbatzOo (7. November 2010)

kommt das selbe =(


----------



## DummbatzOo (7. November 2010)

hmm


----------



## Andy19 (8. November 2010)

Hast du dich mal an den Support gewendet?

http://support.bethsoft.com/ger/email.asp?sid=053012101108084190012253&pid=400000953&pnm=New+Vegas&seid=400002568&pos=Windows+7


----------



## DummbatzOo (8. November 2010)

hmm gute idee hab denen bisjetzt nur eine direckte e-mail geschrieben


----------



## Andy19 (10. November 2010)

DummbatzOo schrieb:


> hmm gute idee hab denen bisjetzt nur eine direckte e-mail geschrieben


Erfolg?


----------



## DummbatzOo (11. November 2010)

Nein -.-


----------



## golani79 (12. November 2010)

Hast schonmal nachgeschaut, ob in der Registry eventuell noch Reste von New Vegas drinnen sind wennst es komplett gelöscht / deinstalliert hast?

Falls ja, könnte das auch das Problem sein beim Versuch es neu zu installieren.


----------



## Farragut (13. November 2010)

mal ganz doof gefragt, aber ist das nicht eher ein versionsproblem? schliesslich ist es ja in unserem ach so tollen deutschland ja geschnitten, ergo kannst du in schland über steam nur die cut version von FONV spielen, vielleicht liegt es ja daran das er deine Version nicht erkennt...?


----------



## DummbatzOo (13. November 2010)

nein nein die uncut version läuft schon es könnte sen das sie dann geschnitten also ein update von steam bekommt aber bei mir ist eher das problem das er den installer nicht findet obwohl er eig. vorhanden sein müsste


----------



## golani79 (14. November 2010)

Registry schon gecheckt?


----------



## DummbatzOo (15. November 2010)

alles gemacht <.< aber bringt nichts ich hols mir jetzt für xbox360 kein bock mehr  danke für die vielen antworten nur schade das nix gefunzt hat


----------

